# Thông báo > Khiếu nại, tố cáo >  lừa đảo.

## hatien

nhờ AD xử lí giúp.
trong diễn đàn có ai biết đối tượng LONG TRƯỜNG TĂNG thì xin né ra nhé đối tượng lừa đảo.a e đặt mua hàng chuyển tiền xong ôm tiền chạy luôn.gọi điện hối gửi hàng hứa hẹn đủ kiểu.bây jo thì tắt nguồn luôn rồi.tiền hàng của e và 1 ông anh ngoài đà nẵng nữa cộng lại cũng gần 10 triệu. sđt của đối tượng 0938397708

----------


## Mới CNC

Ông này vẫn thấy cập nhật zalo mà.

----------


## Mới CNC

Chắc bác ta đi du hí ở đâu mà quên không thông báo thôi.
Chứ số tiền đó mà bùng thì mang tiếng ra. Chậm hàng thì mình có dính bác này mấy lần. Lần nào cũng chậm luôn.

----------


## Gamo

Em cũng hay mua của bác này, nick MinhNhat trên diễn đàn. Chắc ko có gì đâu vì cũng như bác Mới CNC, em bị hắn cho leo cây hoài nhưng cuối cùng hàng cũng tới

----------


## huanpt

Chắc không có gì đâu bác hatien. Chắc bận rộn gì đó thôi. Tay này uy tín mà.

----------


## thuhanoi

Anh chàng này không có chân dài hỗ trợ nên muốn tạo scandal để lấy cớ format ổ cứng cài lại đó mà.

----------


## ktshung

Cha này hơi ẩu tý thôi, chứ cũng không đến nổi nào, bác chờ vài hôm liên lạc lại thôi

----------


## huyquynhbk

Tính ông này thế đấy. bảo e gửi e cái bơm dầu tự động từ năm ngoái mà vẫn chưa gửi.haiz

----------


## solero

Em cũng bị chậm hoài. Nhưng hàng vẫn tới.

----------


## ppgas

Chú Minhat vào trả lời người ta đi nghen. Anh chạy đến nhà bi giờ  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Chậm cũng bực chứ, nhưng mình cũng thông cảm vì cụ ấy bận đi chọc gái :P

----------


## MINHAT

Sorry các bác, làm các bác phải bận tâm rồi. Bác ấy mua hàng của em, rồi hủy đơn em hẹn hôm qua gửi tiền lại (1tr8) mà tiền về ko kịp nên hẹn trưa nay vậy mà cũng thành đối tượng  lừa đảo ghê thiệt

----------


## hatien

> Sorry các bác, làm các bác phải bận tâm rồi. Bác ấy mua hàng của em, rồi hủy đơn em hẹn hôm qua gửi tiền lại (1tr8) mà tiền về ko kịp nên hẹn trưa nay vậy mà cũng thành đối tượng  lừa đảo ghê thiệt


lỡ việc ng ta ai chịu đây.k có hàng thì ng ta phải hủy đơn để tìm chỗ khác mà mua chứ ai ngồi chờ hàng của bác.làm ăn cứ hẹn rồi hẹn làm ăn như bác xin thưa sợ tới già.

----------

Tuấn

----------

